# Yellow Perils



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

I can recall all my ships callsigns except for the 'Frederick T Everard' can anyone help with that ?

cheers,
Bob


----------



## John Leary (Mar 30, 2005)

Robert
My records show the Frederick T Everard, Official number 186131 as having the call sign GSMC. Hope this helps
Regards
John


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Great - John, Many thanks.
Bob


----------

